# How to make a ragnarok tank?



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Hye, does anyone of you guys(and gals....) know how I could make a ragnarok tank without using plasticard??, anyway if u know something let me know :biggrin:
I have the idea, that i should use chimera tracks, twice as wide, and then the ork battlewagon turret, and with some leman russ weapons...anyway post ideas and comments
it looks kinda like this








found the REAL deal:


----------



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

use cimera hull and double tracks i found a picture too.
maybe you can use


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

WWII model kits and a Chimera hull would be the best bet just like the picture above.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

a 1/48th KV-2 would be a good starting platform for the turret, you can always glue in the silly fat russ barrels into that, mounted on a double tracked chimera like in the pics


----------

